# AnyOne Up For A New Mold???? 68 Buick GS California???



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So this one lines up with a 4 gear pretty good. :thumbsup: Or would make a good candidate for a divorced front axle t-jet too.:hat:

Let's see who would be willing do this one?? I would love to see this running down my track boy.


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

id be willing to do it for ya joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

jtslot said:


> id be willing to do it for ya joe


Really?? You do this kind of stuff?? From a diecast? What have you done?


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

i did a couple for bubba 123 ,and a65 impala and i have the vacaum machine for glass


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

i have 12 to cast for 4 gear chassis that are done just waiting on weather to break,to cold in basement to cast,but i will be putting out alot of new bodys


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Awsome!!!!

You let me know when your ready to start up again please.

12 is alot in the can and don't want to overwhelm you.


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

if you want to you can send it to get the chassis mounted and i will put that one first to be casted,the rest are mine to cast when i have time to do them,i will be doing some super sweet hot rods also soon,thanks again jtslot


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

jtslot said:


> if you want to you can send it to get the chassis mounted and i will put that one first to be casted,the rest are mine to cast when i have time to do them,i will be doing some super sweet hot rods also soon,thanks again jtslot



Great PM me your address.

Name??


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

that is SWEET! never seen that one before. is that a new JL?

my uncle had a '68 or '69 skylark. gotta get one of them for him...

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> that is SWEET! never seen that one before. is that a new JL?
> 
> my uncle had a '68 or '69 skylark. gotta get one of them for him...
> 
> --rick



It's 2008 JL Rick. They made a few of them. Also Black Bandit Version. I believe this was the Barret Jackson Auction Car.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

jtslot said:


> if you want to you can send it to get the chassis mounted and i will put that one first to be casted,the rest are mine to cast when i have time to do them,i will be doing some super sweet hot rods also soon,thanks again jtslot



So I took the wheels off it. I needed them for my new MEV Butterscotch 70 GS. 

But this is it sitting on the specialty chassis. Looks like 1975!!!!

Going to send it out tomorrow to you jslot :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It went out tuesday jt. Let me know when you get it.


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

i will once i receive it joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bump for jt


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

*Need To Learn How To Photo Bucket!!!*

Jt emailed these shots to me of the 68 mocked up with a specialty chassis (4gear)under there!!!

This thing is hot!!!!! WHo wants one????


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Pretty sweet!!


----------

